# Cadets - Edmonton



## tabernac (9 Jun 2004)

For those of you who have gone through(or know about) Army cadets in Edmonton. I want to join Army cadets, but I don't know the sizes or activity levels of the regiments in Edmonton. The reason being most large groups are very active. 

180 20 Field Regt RCA
1809 Loyal Edmonton Regt RCACC
2051 19th Alberta Dragoons
2551 Airborne
2733 Sir Winston Churchill RCACC
2836 745 (Edmonton) Communication Squadron
2981 Strathcona

I don't know anyone who would know about the sizes, activity levels, etc. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MikeM (10 Jun 2004)

2551 Airborne is an excellent cadet corps. I have met several cadets from there, and my platoon commander this past summer was the CO of the corps. There is a lot of training that they do with the 3PPCLI Jump Company, such as the mock tower. They receive lots of support from their AFU.


----------



## tabernac (18 Jun 2004)

Thanks Mike. It helps a lot knowing which regt to join.


----------



## Soon to be Medic (19 Jun 2004)

Most of Edmontons Corps parade around 50.

180 20 Field Regt RCA   Thay use to be hardcore. Now they are slack. That is all I know 

1809 Loyal Edmonton Regt RCACC The unit I am transfering to this September. 2ed top unit in Alberta Has Pipes and Drums band

2051 19th Alberta Dragoons   They had it hard. Their address in not right on the Cadet Website. 

2551 Airborne     At the Edmonton Garrison. Unless you live on the base, not worth going to.(To far) They are Alberts top Corps. However difficult to get in.

2733 Sir Winston Churchill RCACC   They are as well communications. Parades around 50

2836 745 (Edmonton) Communication Squadron      not sure about them

2981 Strathcona   Saddly disbanded as of this year.


I thought you are with  a corps allready?


----------



## tabernac (21 Jun 2004)

Thanks guys.


----------



## vadeanu (28 Jun 2004)

Dude if i were you i would join 2551 Airborne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am awaiting until i turn 16 to go to para if i make it and i would pay to practice off the mock tower... so join that dude...! Let me know how it is!


----------



## Raiden (9 Aug 2004)

I'm planning to join the PPCLI Army Cadets here in Edmonton. What are the actions that you do in Army Cadets? I know there is no M.O.U.T. training or CQB. But what do you do there in a daily basis? and are there any officer courses to join? or do you progress through Army Cadets to join? and is there Basic Training, with qualification, obstacle courses and such? I finally got my citizen accepted, I come from the U.S.A. the cadets are really a bit different there, but I was wondering what sort of stuff that you do in the CF Army Cadets.


----------



## bigwig (10 Aug 2004)

There isn't basic training for cadets. You can just show up to a parade night (it would be better if you joined in september when everything starts back up from camp) and then you can talk to a CIC, or a CI to help you get started. They will usually start you that night. Teach you the basics of drill the first night. Once you learn how to do the basic drill movements they start you on your "Green Star" training. It usually takes a year for each star level, and the higher star level you have the more qualified you are and the higher rank you can achieve. There is usually a drill team, band or  skill and arms team you can join to go beyond what is expected of you. If you are looking for more of an army expierence I suggest skill and arms team or shooting team, but like it was previously stated "dont go looking to shoot big machine guns every night, because that dosnt happen".

You can take leadership courses, go to camp in the summer time. All these things help you progress your way through your army cadet career.

Remember, cadets and the military are 2 completely different things (some disagree). But go down to a parade night, ask some questions and Im sure you will have all your questions answered.


----------



## bigwig (10 Aug 2004)

Well you cant become an instructor at the age of 15. If you keep at it and become a MCpl or higher you can usually start teaching classes and having your own section or platoon etc. 

Thats an interesting point you brought up though, seeing how you say you were a Sgt. in the states, I wonder if the RCAC would let you get fast tract and let you skip the recruit stages.


----------



## primer (12 Aug 2004)

As a Grad of the JROTC programme In the United States the Rank structure was just like any of the Branches of the US Military, from PTE to LCol.My Senior year of school before I moved to the states I was a Army Cadet MWO @ 2408 CFB BORDEN ARMY CADET CORPS.My firsttime in the JROTC programme i took LET 1 (something like green star) and LET 4 (Like NSCE) and rose to the Rank of E-9 Command Sergent Major


----------



## THEARMYGUY (22 Aug 2004)

It's great to hear that you are interested in the RCAC programme.  With previous training it "should" be possible for you to accelerate your level to possibly silver star(level 3).  Testing at the corps you join will determine your level.  At 15 you can take the level 4 (gold star) test, however that one requires a large amount of preparation and physical training.  Talk to the officers at the corps you join.  They will tell you how it's going to be.  They have no reason to dismiss your previous training.  It should be an advantage to have been an instructor in the past as our programme is based on learning to teach your peers.  Good luck in the RCAC.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------

